# Book/Author Association Game



## zoe tate

Post the title of a book and its author, in which one word is repeated from the title/author in the previous post.

Examples:-

Death Comes to Pemberley - P.D. James -----> All Creatures Great & Small - James Herriot
All Creatures Great & Small - James Herriot -----> Great Expectations - Charles Dickens


----------



## zoe tate

First one:-


Funny Girl - Nick Hornby


----------



## NogDog

_The Onion Girl_ ~ Charles de Lint


----------



## zoe tate

My Life as an Onion - Carole McDonnell


----------



## balaspa

My Life as a Dog -  Reidar Jönsson


----------



## zoe tate

Dog Soldiers - Robert Stone


----------



## geoffthomas

We Were Soldiers Once . . . and Young: Ia Drang-The Battle That Changed the War in Vietnam - Harold G. Moore


----------



## zoe tate

How To Read And Why - Harold Bloom


----------



## NogDog

_How the Grinch Stole Christmas_ ~ Dr. Seuss


----------



## Tripp

A Christmas Carol - Charles Dickens


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A Charlie Brown Christmas, by Charles M. Schulz (it's a book as well as a show, I even have the Kindle version)


----------



## Melody Simmons

Everyone Gets Gold Stars But Me! (Peanuts Gang) - Charles Schulz


----------



## Andra

_Number the Stars_ by Lois Lowry


----------



## Susan Alison

The Fault in Our Stars by John Green


----------



## zoe tate

The Green Pharmacy Guide to Healing Foods - James A. Duke


----------



## Scout

Green Eggs and Ham - Dr. Seuss


----------



## Susan Alison

Ham on Rye by Charles Bukowski


----------



## Scout

Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger


----------



## zoe tate

Dream Catcher - Margaret Salinger


----------



## balaspa

Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Phillip K. Dick


----------



## Susan Alison

Moby Dick by Herman Melville


----------



## NogDog

_The Caine Mutiny_ ~ Herman Wouk


----------



## Melody Simmons

Herman Classics - Jim Unger


----------



## NogDog

_Lord Jim_ ~ Joseph Conrad


----------



## Scout

Little Lord Fauntleroy by Franklin Hodgson Burnett


----------



## Andra

_Lord of the Rings_ - J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Scout

Lord of the Flies - William Golding


----------



## zoe tate

As I Lay Dying - William Faulkner


----------



## Susan Alison

My Brother Bill - John Faulkner


----------



## Scout

A Time To Kill - John Grisham


----------



## zoe tate

Kill The Chocolate Biscuit - Desmond Wilcox & Esther Rantzen


----------



## sstroble

The Grapes of Wrath  - John Steinbeck


----------



## NogDog

_John Dies at the End_ ~ David Wong


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

For Christ's Sake ~ Tom Harpur


----------



## balaspa

The Last Temptation of Christ - Nikos Kazantzakis


----------



## NogDog

_The Last Continent_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## zoe tate

Continent - Jim Crace


----------



## Scout

Dad is Fat - Jim Gaffigan


----------



## Tripp

Fat Chance - Nick Spalding


----------



## zoe tate

Temptation in Texas - Lynda Chance


----------



## Andra

_Texas: Portrait of a State_ by Laurence Parent


----------



## NogDog

_Halting State_ ~ Charles Stross

(First novel I ever read written in second person present tense -- the second was its sequel.  )


----------



## zoe tate

The Origin of Species - Charles Darwin


----------



## Scout

Great Expectations - Charles Dickens


----------



## zoe tate

The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## NogDog

_Ender's Game_ ~ Orson Scott Card


----------



## zoe tate

Orson Welles: A Biography - Barbara Learning


----------



## balaspa

Learning to Fly: A Novel - April Henry


----------



## NogDog

_Henry V_ ~ William Shakespeare


----------



## zoe tate

William Tell Told Again - P.G. Wodehouse


----------



## Scout

Thank You, Jeeves - P.G. Woodhouse


----------



## zoe tate

Medical Notes - Thomas Jeeves Horder


----------



## Tony Richards

The Magic Mountain - Thomas Mann.


----------



## zoe tate

Gravity's Rainbow - Thomas Pynchon


----------



## balaspa

The Serpent and the Rainbow - Wade Davis


----------



## Susan Alison

Fangirl by Rainbow Rowell


----------



## zoe tate

The Rainbow - D.H. Lawrence


----------



## Scout

Sons and Lovers - D. H. Lawrence


----------



## zoe tate

Sons of Sin - Thomas Freeman & Taino De La Ghetto


----------



## Scout

Original Sin - P.D. James


----------



## Susan Alison

Sin City by Frank Miller


----------



## zoe tate

Nexus - Henry Miller


----------



## Scout

Death of a Salesman - Arthur Miller


----------



## Susan Alison

Death on the Nile by Agatha Christie


----------



## Scout

Murder on the Orient Express - Agatha Christie


----------



## zoe tate

Ovenly: Sweet and Salty Recipes from New York's Most Creative Bakery - Erin Patinkin and Agatha Kulaga


----------



## prairiesky

Fireflies in December - Jennifer Erin Valent


----------



## Scout

All Fall Down - Jennifer Weiner


----------



## NogDog

_Watership Down_ ~ Richard Adams


----------



## Melody Simmons

Jonathan Livingston Seagull - Richard Bach


----------



## Scout

Freedom - Jonathan Franzen


----------



## zoe tate

Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close - Jonathan Safran Foer


----------



## NogDog

_Gulliver's Travels_ ~ Jonathan Swift


----------



## Scout

Killer - Jonathan Kellerman


----------



## NogDog

_The Killer Angels_ ~ Michael Shaara

(just so we can get off of the "Jonathan" thread  )


----------



## Scout

NogDog said:


> _The Killer Angels_ ~ Michael Shaara
> 
> (just so we can get off of the "Jonathan" thread  )


LOL!

The Andromeda Strain - Michael Crichton


----------



## Susan Alison

The Strain by Guillermo del Toro and Chuck Hogan.


----------



## Scout

Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## Susan Alison

Title Fight by Scott Sigler and Matt Wallace


----------



## balaspa

Infected - Scott Sigler


----------



## Scout

The Lady of the Lake - Walter Scott


----------



## sstroble

In My Time of Dying (A Salt Lake After Dark Tale)  by J. K. Walker and M. Fitt


----------



## NogDog

_Thief of Time_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## Scout

How Stella Got Her Groove Back - Terry McMillan


----------



## gdae23

_Back When We Were Grownups_ - Anne Tyler


----------



## Susan Alison

The Secrets of GrownUps by Vera Caspary


----------



## Scout

The Book With No Pictures - BJ Novak


----------



## NogDog

_Moving Pictures_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## Scout

Who Asked You? - Terry McMillan


----------



## sstroble

Horton Hears a Who  -- Dr. Seuss


----------



## gdae23

_Dr. Spock's Baby and Child Care: 9th Edition _

By Benjamin Spock. Updated and revised by Robert Needlman


----------



## balaspa

Rosemary's Baby - Ira Levin


----------



## Scout

The Stepford Wives - Ira Levin


----------



## NogDog

_Ira Sleeps Over_ ~ Bernard Waber


----------



## Scout

A Kiss Before Dying - Ira Levin


----------



## NogDog

_Read This Before Our Next Meeting_ ~ Al Pittampalli

(Enough with Ira Levin!  )


----------



## gdae23

_The Mockingbird Next Door: Life with Harper Lee _ - Marja Mills


----------



## Andra

_A Wind in the Door_ by Madeleine L'Engle


----------



## Scout

The Wind in the Willows - Kenneth Grahame


----------



## NogDog

_The Name of the Wind_ ~ Patrick Rothfuss

(wonderful fantasy novel, hope #3 is out before much longer)


----------



## sstroble

Death of the West -- Patrick Buchanan


----------



## Susan Alison

Death in the Afternoon by Ernest Hemingway


----------



## balaspa

The Death Ship - B. Traven


----------



## NogDog

_The Ship Who Sang_ ~ Anne McCaffrey


----------



## Scout

Interview with a Vampire - Anne Rice


----------



## NogDog

_With a Tangled Skein_ ~ Piers Anthony


----------



## eleanorberesford

A Tangled Web -- L. M. Montgomery


----------



## Susan Alison

Charlotte's Web by E. B. White


----------



## gdae23

_The Woman in White_ - Wilkie Collins


----------



## Scout

The White Queen - Philippa Gregory


----------



## balaspa

The Lair of the White Worm - Bram Stoker


----------



## NogDog

_Moby Dick: or, the White Whale_ ~ Herman Melville


----------



## sstroble

Inside the White House by Ronald Kessler


----------



## Susan Alison

The Little White Horse by Elizabeth Goudge


----------



## Scout

Little Women - Louisa May Alcott


----------



## Jennifer R P

The Gate To Women's Country - Sheri Tepper


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

The God Gene -- Dean Hamer


----------



## Scout

Conversations with God: An Uncommon Dialogue - Neale Donald Walsch


----------



## NogDog

_God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater_ ~ Kurt Vonnegut, Jr.


----------



## gdae23

_Where'd You Go, Bernadette_ - Maria Semple


----------



## Scout

Oh, The Places You'll Go! - Dr. Seuss


----------



## NogDog

_To Your Scattered Bodies Go_ ~ Philip José Farmer


----------



## Susan Alison

The Contrary Farmer by Gene Logsdon


----------



## balaspa

The Farmer and the Clown - Marla Frazee


----------



## sstroble

The Source --James Michener  (used "The", best I can do on a Friday)


----------



## Scout

The Portrait of a Lady - Henry James


----------



## NogDog

_Genius: The Life and Science of Richard Feynman_ ~ James Gleick


----------



## Melody Simmons

The Genius Files: Mission Unstoppable  - Dan Gutman  (very popular children's series!)


----------



## Susan Alison

Mission Earth by L Ron Hubbard


----------



## sstroble

Earth: Portrait of a Planet -- Steven Marshak


----------



## NogDog

_Out of the Silent Planet_ ~ C. S. Lewis


----------



## Scout

Out of Sight - Elmore Leonard


----------



## Melody Simmons

Selected Poems and Songs - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Scout

The Andy Cohen Diaries: A Deep Look at a Shallow Year - Andy Cohen


----------



## NogDog

_A Fire Upon the Deep_ ~ Vernor Vinge


----------



## Scout

A Game of Thrones (A Song of Ice and Fired, Book 1) - George R.R. Martin


----------



## NogDog

_Ender's Game_ ~ Orson Scott Card


----------



## gdae23

_The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_ - F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## sstroble

Profiles in Courage ---John F. Kennedy


----------



## balaspa

The Red Badge of Courage - Stephen Crane


----------



## NogDog

_The Hunt for Red October_ ~ Tom Clancy


----------



## Scout

Even Cowgirls Get the Blues - Tom Robbins


----------



## gdae23

_Deep Blues: A Musical and Cultural History of the Mississippi Delta _ - Robert Palmer


----------



## NogDog

_The Stainless Steel Rat Sings the Blues_ ~ Harry Harrison

(In case anyone wonders, I've tried only to list books I've read -- including this one.  )


----------



## sstroble

The Bridges at Toko-Ri  --------------James Michener


----------



## Scout

The Bridges of Madison County - Robert James Waller


----------



## NogDog

_Lord Valentine's Castle_ ~ Robert Silverberg


----------



## balaspa

The Man in the High Castle - Philip K. Dick


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Entrepreneurs guide to Direct mail order -- S Harper


----------



## NogDog

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Entrepreneurs guide to Direct mail order -- S Harper


Hmm...I'm not seeing a single word/name in there that was in the preceding reply? Anyway...

*The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy ~ Douglas Adams*


----------



## gdae23

_Peterson Field Guide to Birds of Eastern and Central North America _ - Roger Tory Peterson


----------



## NogDog

_ Faraday, Maxwell, and the Electromagnetic Field: How Two Men Revolutionized Physics_ ~ Nancy Forbes

PS: Quite a good book, if you're into science history.


----------



## sstroble

The Politics of Guilt and Pity  --- John Rushdoony


----------



## gdae23

_Of Mice and Men _ - John Steinbeck


----------



## balaspa

All the President's Men - Carl Bernstein and Bob Woodward


----------



## NogDog

_Men at Arms_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## Scout

Where Men Win Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tillman by Jon Krakauer


----------



## NogDog

_Where's My Cow?_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## eleanorberesford

Dance on My Grave: a life and a death in four parts, one hundred and seventeen bits, six running reports and two press clippings, with a few jokes, a puzzle or three, some footnotes and a fiasco now and then to help the story along -- Aiden Chambers


----------



## sstroble

Report of the President's Commission on the Assassination of President John F. Kennedy With a New Introduction by Senator Arlen Specter ---The Warren Commission


----------



## NogDog

_Gilgamesh: A New English Version_ ~ Stephen Mitchell


----------



## balaspa

Gone with the Wind - Margaret Mitchell


----------



## Scout

Gone Girl - Gillian Flynn


----------



## gdae23

_Girl in Hyacinth Blue _ - Susan Vreeland


----------



## eleanorberesford

The Blue Castle - L. M. Montgomery


----------



## NogDog

_Blue Adept_ ~ Piers Anthony


----------



## Scout

The Blue Lagoon - Henry De Vere Stacpoole


----------



## NogDog

_One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish_ ~ Dr. Seuss


----------



## Melody Simmons

Two For The Dough - Janet Evanovich


----------



## gdae23

_The Two Towers_ - J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Scout

The Maze Runner - James Dashner


----------



## sstroble

The Novel ---- James Michener


----------



## Scout

Fifty Shades of Grey - E. L. James


----------



## Eden Sharp

Wayfaring Stranger - James Lee Burke


----------



## gdae23

_Wayfaring Strangers: The Musical Voyage from Scotland and Ulster to Appalachia _ - Fiona Ritchie and Doug Orr


----------



## NogDog

_Fantastic Voyage_ ~ Isaac Asimov


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

The world's Fantastic/greatest Health Secrets -- Bottom line books


----------



## Scout

Fantastic Mr. Fox - Roald Dahl


----------



## gdae23

_Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them_ - Newt Scamander. (Or J.K. Rowling, if you prefer.)


----------



## NogDog

_Lord of the Fantastic: Stories in Honor of Roger Zelazny_ ~ Martin H. Greenberg


----------



## NogDog

Sorry, but at that point I simply _have_ to post this double match:

*Lord of Light ~ Roger Zelazny*

Back to your regularly scheduled sequence...


----------



## Scout

Lord of the Rings - J .R.R. Tolkien


----------



## sstroble

Of Mice and Men  ---  John Steinbeck


----------



## NogDog

_The Wee Free Men_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## balaspa

All the King's Men - Robert Penn Warren


----------



## Scout

The War of the Roses - Warren Adler


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

War and Peace -- Leo Tolstoy


----------



## gdae23

_A Separate Peace_ - John Knowles


----------



## NogDog

_John Dies at the End_ ~ David Wong


----------



## gdae23

_Death Be Not Proud_ - John Gunther


----------



## Scout

The Pelican Brief - John Grisham


----------



## sstroble

Pilgrim's Progress  --  John Bunyan


----------



## gdae23

_Coming into the Country_ - John McPhee


----------



## NogDog

_Plato and a Platypus Walk into a Bar: Understanding Philosophy Through Jokes_ ~ Thomas Cathcart


----------



## balaspa

The Other - Thomas Tryon


----------



## NogDog

balaspa said:


> The Other - Thomas Tryon


I gave you all those wonderful words to work with in the title, and you used "Thoma"?   

Back to your regularly scheduled game...

*The Light of Other Days ~ Arthur C. Clarke*


----------



## Scout

The Crucible - Arthur Miller


----------



## gdae23

_The Lost World _ - Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## Scout

2001: A Space Odyssey - Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## sstroble

The Hound of the Baskervilles -- Sir Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## Scout

The Code of the Woosters - Sir P.G. Wodehouse


----------



## balaspa

The Da Vinci Code - Dan Brown


----------



## gdae23

_Encyclopedia Brown and the Case of the Secret UFOs _ - Donald J. Sobol


----------



## NogDog

_Red Eagles: Americas Secret MiGs_ ~ Steve Davies


----------



## Scout

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty - James Thurber


----------



## sstroble

The Life and Times of Jesus the Messiah  --- Alfred Edersheim


----------



## balaspa

The Life of Pi - Yann Martel


----------



## NogDog

_Life, the Universe and Everything_ ~ Douglas Adams


----------



## Jennifer R P

Watership Down - Richard Adams


----------



## Scout

Native Son - Richard Wright


----------



## gdae23

_The Return of the Native_ - Thomas Hardy


----------



## sstroble

A Fine Mess ----  Richard J. Anobile and Laurel & Hardy


----------



## NogDog

_Surely You're Joking, Mr. Feynman! Adventures of a Curious Character _ ~ Richard Feynman


----------



## Scout

The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain


----------



## balaspa

The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes - Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## Scout

A View From the Bridge - Arthur Miller


----------



## gdae23

_A Room With A View_ - E.M. Forster


----------



## Caddy

Running With Scissors-Augusten Burroughs


----------



## Melody Simmons

Running with the Alphas - Viola Rivard


----------



## gdae23

_Green Grass, Running Water_ - Thomas King


----------



## sstroble

Water for Elephants  --- Sara Gruen


----------



## Scout

Like Water for Chocolate - Laura Esquivel


----------



## eleanorberesford

Punk Like Me - J. D.  Glass


----------



## NogDog

_Naked in Death_ ~ J. D. Robb


----------



## Melody Simmons

Death of a Salesman - Arthur Miller


----------



## Scout

Of Human Bondage - William Somerset Maugham


----------



## Melody Simmons

A Midsummer Night's Dream - William Shakespeare


----------



## NogDog

_The Dream Master_ ~ Roger Zelazny


----------



## Scout

Master and Commander - Patrick O'Brian


----------



## Melody Simmons

Commander Toad and the Space Pirates - Jane Yolen


----------



## NogDog

_Cowboy Feng's Space Bar and Grille_ ~ Steven Brust


----------



## Melody Simmons

Altered Genes, Twisted Truth: How the Venture to Genetically Engineer Our Food Has Subverted Science, Corrupted Government, and Systematically Deceived the Public - by Steven M. Druker


----------



## sstroble

Altered States  ----  Paddy Chayefsky


----------



## balaspa

Altered Carbon -- Richard K. Morgan


----------



## NogDog

_I Am Legend_ ~ Richard Matheson


----------



## Scout

If I Stay - Gayle Forman


----------



## gdae23

_I Hate to Leave This Beautiful Place _ - Howard Norman


----------



## Melody Simmons

Howard Hughes: The Untold Story - Peter Harry Brown


----------



## sstroble

The Neverending Story -- Michael Ende


----------



## NogDog

_Harry Truman's Excellent Adventure: The True Story of a Great American Road Trip_ ~ Matthew Algeo


----------



## Scout

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - J.K. Rowling


----------



## NogDog

_Bill, the Galactic Hero_ ~ Harry Harrison


----------



## balaspa

A Hero Ain't Nothin' but a Sandwich - Alice Childress


----------



## gdae23

_A Traveller in Time_ - Alison Uttley


----------



## NogDog

_Thief of Time_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## Tony Richards

_The Child Thief_ - Brom.


----------



## Scout

The Book Thief - Markus Zusak


----------



## NogDog

_The First Book of Swords_ ~ Fred Saberhagen


----------



## gdae23

_The New Penguin Book of English Folk Songs _ - Steve Roud and Julia Bishop


----------



## sstroble

The Day Lincoln Was Shot --- Jim Bishop


----------



## NogDog

_The Day of the Triffids_ ~ John Wyndham


----------



## Scout

The Thorn Birds - Colleen McCullough


----------



## balaspa

The Birds - Daphne du Maurier


----------



## NogDog

_Birds of Prey_ ~ David Drake


----------



## Scout

Me Talk Pretty One Day - David Sedaris


----------



## sstroble

Day of the Jackal = Frederick  Forsythe


----------



## balaspa

The Day of the Beast - Zane Grey


----------



## Melody Simmons

Captivated by You: A Crossfire Novel - Sylvia Day


----------



## NogDog

_Only You Can Save Mankind_ ~ Terry Pratchett (RIP  )


----------



## Scout

Save The Cat! The Last Book on Screenwriting You'll Ever Need - Blake Snyder


----------



## balaspa

The Cat in the Hat - Dr. Seuss


----------



## Scout

Real Life: Preparing for the 7 Most Challenging Days of Your Life - Dr. Phil McGraw


----------



## NogDog

_My Life in Dog Years_ ~ Gary Paulsen


----------



## Scout

Life of Pi - Yann Martel


----------



## Melody Simmons

Sir Cumference and the Dragon of Pi (A Math Adventure) - Cindy Neuschwander


----------



## gdae23

_Pi: A Biography of the World's Most Mysterious Number _ - Alfred S. Posamentier


----------



## NogDog

_Collider: The Search for the World's Smallest Particles_ ~ Paul Halpern


----------



## Melody Simmons

The Search - Nora Roberts


----------



## Scout

The Collector by Nora Roberts


----------



## Tony Richards

_The Collector_ -- by John Fowles.


----------



## Scout

The Fault in Our Stars by John Green


----------



## gdae23

_The Wearing of the Green: A History of St Patrick's Day _- Mike Cronin and Daryl Adair


----------



## NogDog

_Being a Green Mother_ ~ Piers Anthony


----------



## Melody Simmons

The Unbearable Lightness of Being - Milan Kundera


----------



## Scout

The Perks of Being a Wallflower
Stephen Chbosky


----------



## gdae23

_Stephen Foster Song Book _ - Stephen Foster


----------



## NogDog

_The Song of Roland_ ~ [Anonymous]


----------



## Scout

A Game of Thrones (A Song of Ice and Fire, Book 1) by George R.R. Martin


----------



## gdae23

_Martin Chuzzlewit _ - Charles Dickens


----------



## NogDog

_The Atrocity Archives_ ~ Charles Stross


----------



## Melody Simmons

Game of Thrones - Song of Ice and Fire Book 1 by George R. R. Martin


----------



## Scout

I Must Say: My Life As a Humble Comedy Legend - Martin Short


----------



## NogDog

_A *Short* History of Nearly Everything_ ~ Bill Bryson


----------



## Scout

Undeniable: Evolution and the Science of Creation - Bill Nye


----------



## NogDog

_Voodoo *Science*_ ~ Robert L. Park


----------



## gdae23

_Red Planet_ - *Robert* A. Heinlein


----------



## balaspa

Boys Life - Robert R. McCammon


----------



## NogDog

_*Robert*'s Rules of Order_ ~ Henry Martyn *Robert*


----------



## Melody Simmons

Mail Order Bride - Westward Spirit by Linda Bridey


----------



## NogDog

_*Bride* of Death_ ~ T. A. Pratt


----------



## Scout

An Innocent Client
by Scott Pratt


----------



## NogDog

_The Battles That Changed History_ ~ Fletcher *Pratt*


----------



## Melody Simmons

The Cleaner - Brett Battles


----------



## Scout

*The* Husband's Secret
by Liane Moriarty


----------



## sstroble

The Secret Six --  Otto Scott


----------



## Melody Simmons

The Secret - Rhonda Byrne


----------



## balaspa

The Great and Secret Show - Clive Barker


----------



## NogDog

_The *Great* Book of Amber_ ~ Roger Zelazny


----------



## Scout

Great Expectations
Charles Dickens


----------



## NogDog

_Company Commander_ ~ *Charles* MacDonald


----------



## gdae23

_Master and *Commander*_ - Patrick O'Brian


----------



## sstroble

Franny and Zooey  --- J D Salinger


----------



## Scout

Obsession in Death
J. D. Robb


----------



## balaspa

The Death of Ivan Ilyich - Leo Tolstoy


----------



## Scout

On Death and Dying: What the Dying Have to Teach Doctors, Nurses, Clergy and Their Own Families
by Elisabeth Kübler-Ross


----------



## NogDog

_*What* If?: Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions_ ~ Randall Munroe


----------



## gdae23

_What Is Left the Daughter _ - Howard Norman


----------



## sstroble

The Naked and the Dead by Norman Mailer


----------



## Scout

Naked by David Sedaris


----------



## NogDog

_Infinite Jest_ ~ *David* Foster Wallace

And yes, I read the whole thing.


----------



## Scout

Zero Day - David Baldacci


----------



## gdae23

_Positively 4th Street: The Lives and Times of Joan Baez, Bob Dylan, Mimi Baez Fariña, and Richard Fariña _
- David Hajdu


----------



## Scout

The Year of Magical Thinking
by *Joan* Didion


----------



## A.G. Richards

St.Joan by George Bernard Shaw.


----------



## sstroble

Personal Recollections of Joan of Arc  -- Mark Twain


----------



## Scout

Personal: A Jack Reacher Novel
Lee Child


----------



## NogDog

_The Trouble with Physics: The Rise of String Theory, the Fall of a Science and What Comes Next_ ~ *Lee* Smolin


----------



## Melody Simmons

Rise of the Shadow Warriors: Warlord Series Book 3 - Michelle Howard


----------



## balaspa

The Living Shadow - Walter B. Gibson


----------



## NogDog

_*Shadow* & Claw_ ~ Gene Wolfe


----------



## Scout

The Bonfire of the Vanities: A Novel
Tom Wolfe


----------



## sstroble

The Hunt for Red October  -- Tom Clancy


----------



## NogDog

_A Night in the Lonesome *October* ~ Roger Zelazny_


----------



## balaspa

Night of the Moonbow - Tom Tryon


----------



## Melody Simmons

Long Day's Journey Into Night - Eugene O'Neill


----------



## NogDog

_*Night* Watch_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## gdae23

_The Night Circus_ - Erin Morgenstern


----------



## cagnes

A Son of the *Circus* - John Irving


----------



## NogDog

_The White Wolf's *Son*: The Albino Underground_ ~ Michael Moorcock


----------



## cagnes

_The Crimson Petal and the *White*_ - Michel Faber


----------



## sstroble

Crimson Crown ---- Cinda Williams Chima


----------



## gdae23

_The Robin Williams Scrapbook_ - Stephen J. Spignesi


----------



## balaspa

The Stand - Stephen King


----------



## NogDog

_*Stand* on Zanzibar_ ~ John Brunner


----------



## Scout

The Witches of Eastwick: A Novel
John Updike


----------



## NogDog

_*Witches* Abroad_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## gdae23

_Irish Brigades *Abroad*: From the Wild Geese to the Napoleonic Wars _ - Stephen McGarry


----------



## sstroble

Wars and Rumors of Wars  ---- Rick Fiman


----------



## Scout

*Of* Mice and Men
by John Steinbeck


----------



## NogDog

_*Men* at Arms_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## balaspa

A Farewell to Arms - Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Scout

The Old Man and the Sea
Ernest Hemingway


----------



## NogDog

_*Old Man*'s War_ ~ John Scalzi


----------



## gdae23

_John Renbourn Fingerstyle Guitar Book_ - John Renbourn

I learned this afternoon that John Renbourn, the wonderful English guitarist, has just passed away. His group Pentangle was my favorite band in high school (a few decades ago...) and I was lucky to see him perform a few times in more recent years. I post this book In Memorium.


----------



## Scout

A Delicate Truth: A Novel
John Le Carre


----------



## NogDog

_The *Truth*_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## sstroble

The Man without a Country -----Edward Everett Hale


----------



## NogDog

_*The Man* Who Loved the Faioli_ ~ Roger Zelazny

Okay, so technically it's a short story, but I bought it as a Kindle "book".


----------



## Melody Simmons

The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon - Stephen King


----------



## balaspa

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - Stieg Larsson


----------



## NogDog

_The *Dragon* and the George_ ~ Gordon Dickson


----------



## Scout

Curious George and the Birthday Surprise
H. A. Rey


----------



## gdae23

_Earth Abides_ - George R. Stewart


----------



## sstroble

The Histories of Middle Earth ---- J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## NogDog

_Foundation and *Earth*_ ~ Isaac Asimov


----------



## Scout

I, Robot (The Robot Series Book 1)
Isaac Asimov


----------



## NogDog

_*I* Shall Wear Midnight_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## archaeoroutes

Tom's Midnight Garden - Philippa Pearce


----------



## gdae23

_The Forgotten Garden_ - Kate Morton


----------



## Scout

The Secret Garden
Frances Hodgson Burnett


----------



## NogDog

_The House on the Borderland_ ~ William Hope *Hodgson*


----------



## cagnes

_The Kitchen *House*_ - Kathleen Grissom


----------



## gdae23

_The Round *House*_ - Louise Erdrich


----------



## cagnes

_The *Round* Tower_ - Catherine Cookson


----------



## sstroble

The Gold Bug  ---  Edgar Allen Poe


----------



## NogDog

_Bitter *Gold* Hearts_ ~ Glenn Cook


----------



## balaspa

Coma - Robin Cook


----------



## cagnes

_Assassin's Apprentice_ - *Robin* Hobb


----------



## NogDog

_The Warrior's *Apprentice*_ ~ Lois McMaster Bujold


----------



## cagnes

_The *Warrior's* Path_ - Louis L'Amour


----------



## gdae23

_All *the* Light We Cannot See_ - Anthony Doerr


----------



## NogDog

_Lord of *Light*_ ~ Roger Zelazny


----------



## balaspa

Lord of the Rings - JRR Tolkien


----------



## NogDog

_The Postman Always *Rings* Twice_ ~ James M. Cain

(okay, so I never read this one, but I felt like we might otherwise be entering _deja vu_ territory.  )


----------



## Tony Richards

You Only Live Twice -- Ian Fleming.


----------



## gdae23

_Everything I Never Told *You*_ - Celeste Ng


----------



## Scout

I Am Legend
Richard Matheson


----------



## eleanorberesford

Heat Wave--"Richard Castle"


----------



## NogDog

_The Lord of *Castle* Black_ ~ Steven Brust


----------



## balaspa

Black House - Stephen King and Peter Straub


----------



## gdae23

_The Cider House Rules_ - John Irving


----------



## NogDog

_The Top 256 *Rules* of Paleontology_ ~ Walter Stein


----------



## balaspa

The Rules of the Game: A novel - Leonard Downie Jr.


----------



## balaspa

Rum Punch - Elmore Leonard


----------



## NogDog

_The *Rum* Diary_ ~ Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## gdae23

_The Heart Is a Lonely *Hunter* _ - Carson McCullers


----------



## Scout

The Member of the Wedding
Carson McCullers


----------



## NogDog

_Silent Spring_ ~ Rachel *Carson*


----------



## cagnes

_*Silen*t in the Grave_ - Deanna Raybourn


----------



## gdae23

_The Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight *in* Heaven _ - Sherman Alexie


----------



## NogDog

_Manna from *Heaven*_ ~ Roger Zelazny


----------



## Scout

Heaven is for Real: A Little Boy's Astounding Story of His Trip to Heaven and Back Paper
by Todd Burpo


----------



## cagnes

_The *Story* of My Life _ - Helen Keller


----------



## NogDog

_*Life*, the Universe and Everything_ ~ Douglas Adams


----------



## gdae23

_A Replacement *Life*_ - Boris Fishman

(The novel I'm currently reading.)


----------



## balaspa

Boy's Life - Robert R. McCammon


----------



## NogDog

_The Force is Middling in this One_ ~ *Robert* Kroese


----------



## Scout

The Bourne Identity
by Robert Ludlum


----------



## gdae23

_Treasure Island _ - *Robert* Louis Stevenson


----------



## NogDog

_The *Island* of Dr. Moreau_ ~ by H.G. Wells


----------



## balaspa

The Island - Peter Benchley


----------



## cagnes

_*Island* of the Blue Dolphins_ - Scott O'Dell


----------



## NogDog

_The Lies of Locke Lamora_ ~ *Scott* Lynch


----------



## gdae23

_Crash of the Titans: Greed, Hubris, the Fall of Merrill *Lynch*, and the Near-Collapse of Bank of America _ - Greg Farrell


----------



## Jennifer R P

The Young Manhood of Studs Lonigan - James T. *Farrell*.


----------



## NogDog

_The Diary of a *Young* Girl _ ~ Anne Frank


----------



## balaspa

Interview with the Vampire - Anne Rice


----------



## balaspa

Story of O - Anne Desclos


----------



## NogDog

_The True *Story* of the Killing of Oblama bin Llama_ ~ Mel Odius


----------



## Scout

The Killing Fields
by Anna Hudson


----------



## gdae23

_Walking The *Hudson*: From the Battery to Bear Mountain_ - Cy A Adler (Author), Pete Seeger (Introduction)


----------



## NogDog

_The Forge of God_ ~ Greg *Bear*


----------



## Tony Richards

A Bear Called Paddington -- Michael Bond.


----------



## balaspa

The Bear: A Novel – Claire Cameron


----------



## NogDog

_The Complete Handbook of *Novel* Writing_ ~ Meg Leder


----------



## gdae23

_Island: The *Complete* Stories _ - Alistair MacLeod


----------



## Scout

Roald Dahl's Book of Ghost Stories
by Roald Dahl


----------



## NogDog

_The *Book* of Three_ ~ Lloyd Alexander


----------



## Scout

The Three Musketeers
by Alexandre Dumas


----------



## gdae23

_*The* Ten Thousand Things _ - Maria Dermout

I first read this about 30 years ago, and just read it again this year, since it was recently Kindleized. I liked it just as much both times.


----------



## NogDog

_The Slow Regard of Silent *Things*_ ~ Patrick Rothfuss


----------



## Scout

Silent Spring
by Rachel Carson


----------



## NogDog

_The *Silent* World_ ~ Jaques-Yves Cousteau


----------



## Tony Richards

The Drowned World -- J.G. Ballard.


----------



## NogDog

_Physics of the Impossible: A Scientific Exploration of the *World* of Phasers, Force Fields, Teleportation, and Time Travel_ ~ Michio Kaku


----------



## gdae23

_*Time* and Again _ - Jack Finney


----------



## Scout

A Time to Kill - John Grisham


----------



## NogDog

_Thief of *Time* ~ Terry Pratchett_


----------



## Scout

The High Druid's Blade: The Defenders of Shannara
by Terry Brooks


----------



## NogDog

_PostgreSQL 9.0 *High* Peformance_ ~ Gregory Smith

(Granted, I've only read a few parts of it, but I _do_ own it.  )


----------



## gdae23

_Full-Rip *9.0*: The Next Big Earthquake in the Pacific Northwest _ - Sandi Doughton


----------



## Seamonkey

_ Wild (From Lost to Found on the *Pacific* Crest Trail) _ - Cheryl Strayed


----------



## Scout

Lost in Shangri-La: A True Story of Survival, Adventure, and the Most Incredible Rescue Mission of World War II
by Mitchell Zuckoff


----------



## NogDog

_Death Traps: The *Survival* of an American Armored Division in *World War II*_ ~ Belton Y. Cooper


----------



## Seamonkey

_Breaking Night:: A Memoir of Forgiveness, *Survival*, and My Journey from Homeless to Harvard_ ~ Liz Murray


----------



## Scout

Breaking Dawn (The Twilight Saga, Book 4)
by Stephenie Meyer


----------



## gdae23

_The Voyage of the *Dawn* Treader_ - C.S. Lewis


----------



## Seamonkey

_Fifth Avenue, 5 A.M.: Audrey Hepburn, Breakfast at Tiffany's, and The *Dawn* of the Modern Woman_ - Sam Wasson


----------



## NogDog

_The *Fifth* Elephant_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## Scout

I Am Pilgrim: A Thriller
by Terry Hayes


----------



## Seamonkey

_Paris to the Pyrenees: A Skeptic *Pilgrim* Walks the Way of Saint James_ ~ David Downie.


----------



## NogDog

_All the *Way* to the Gallows_ ~ David Drake


----------



## Seamonkey

_Fly a Little Higher: How God Answered One Mom's Small Prayer in a Big *Way* _ ~ Laura Sobiech.


----------



## balaspa

The Chicago Way - Michael Harvey


----------



## Scout

Surviving Off Off-Grid
Michael Bunker


----------



## Seamonkey

_Reluctant Hero: A 9/11 Survivor Speaks Out About That Unthinkable Day, What He's Learned, How He's Struggled, and What No One Should Ever Forget _ *Michael* Benfante.


----------



## gdae23

_*Out* Stealing Horses_ - Per Petterson


----------



## NogDog

_*Out* of the Silent Planet_ ~ C.S. Lewis


----------



## Seamonkey

_This Star Won't Go *Out* The Life and Works of Esther Grace Earl_ ~Esther Grace Earl, Lori Earl, Wayne Earl


----------



## NogDog

_*This* Immortal_ ~ Roger Zelazny


----------



## gdae23

_Something Wicked *This* Way Comes_ - Ray Bradbury


----------



## NogDog

_The Trouble with Physics: The Rise of String Theory, the Fall of a Science and What *Comes* Next _ ~ Lee Smolin

(Yes, I've read it -- I just don't claim to have completely understood it.  )


----------



## Seamonkey

_Quantum *Physics* and the Art of Departure_ - Craig Lancaster


----------



## Scout

The War of Art: Break Through the Blocks and Win Your Inner Creative Battles
by Steven Pressfield


----------



## Seamonkey

_*War* Brides_ - Helen Bryan


----------



## NogDog

_The Forever *War*_ ~ Joe Haldeman


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Pushcart *War*, by Jean Merill

Great book!


----------



## Seamonkey

_Unbroken: A World *War* II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption_, by Laura Hillenbrand


----------



## NogDog

_The *World* of Null-A_ ~ A.E. van Vogt


----------



## Seamonkey

_La's Orchestra Saves the *World*_ Alexander McCall Smith


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Stainless Steel Rat Saves the *World*, by Harry Harrison


----------



## NogDog

_The Caves of *Steel*_ ~ Isaac Asimov


----------



## gdae23

_The System of the World: Observing the Heavens _ - *Isaac* Newton


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dialogue Concerning the Two Chief World *Systems* - Galileo Galilei


----------



## Seamonkey

_On My Own *Two* Feet: From Losing My Legs to Learning the Dance of Life_ Amy Purdy


----------



## Scout

A Dance with Dragons (A Song of Ice and Fire, Book 5)
George R.R. Martin


----------



## A.G. Richards

Firestarter -- Stephen King.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

An *Arsonist's* Guide to Writer's Homes in New England - Brock Clarke


----------



## Seamonkey

_The New Natural Cat: A Complete *Guide* for Finicky Owners_ Anitra Frazier


----------



## NogDog

_Eye of *Cat*_ ~ Roger Zelazny


----------



## Seamonkey

_The Dalai Lama's *Cat* and the Art of Purring_ ~ David Michie


----------



## gdae23

_Sengoidelc: Old Irish for Beginners _ - *David* Stifter


----------



## Seamonkey

_Something *Old*, Something New: A Blessings Novel _ Beverly Jenkins


----------



## archaeoroutes

Something Wicked This Way Comes - Ray Bradbury


----------



## NogDog

_A Universe from Nothing: Why There Is *Something* Rather than Nothing_ ~ Lawrence M. Krauss


----------



## Seamonkey

_Everything's Got *Something*_ ~ Robin Roberts


----------



## Scout

Outbreak 
Robin Cooke


----------



## The Hooded Claw

What the Robin Knows: How Birds Reveal the Secrets of the Natural World, by Jon Young


----------



## Seamonkey

_Piano Girl - A Memoir: Lessons in Life, Music and the Perfect Blue Hawaiian *Robin *_Melloy Goldsby


----------



## NogDog

_Player *Piano*_ ~ Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Seamonkey

_The Secret *Piano*: From Mao's Labor Camps to Bach's Goldburg Variations _ Zhu Xiao-Mei


----------



## Scout

The Secret
Rhonda Byrne


----------



## gdae23

_Magic by *the* Lake_ - Edward Eager


----------



## Seamonkey

_I am Malala: The Girl Who Stood Up for Education and Was Shot * by the* Taliban_ - Malala Yousafzai


----------



## NogDog

_The Onion *Girl*_ ~ Charles de Lint


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dispatches from the Tenth Circle: The Best of the Onion


----------



## NogDog

_Tales *From the* Vulgar Unicorn_ ~ Robert Lynn Asprin


----------



## Seamonkey

_Fire Season: Field Notes *from * a Wilderness Lookout_ ~ Philip Connors


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Perfectly Reasonable Deviations *from* the Beaten Track: The Letters of Richard P. Feynman, by Richard P. Feynman


----------



## gdae23

_The Narrow Road to the Deep North_ - *Richard * Flanagan


----------



## Seamonkey

_As Always, Julia: *The * Letters of Julia Child and Avis DeVoto_ ~ Joan Reardon


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Get *Thee* to a Punnery: An Anthology of Intentional Assaults on the English Language, by Richard Lederer


----------



## archaeoroutes

Ayoade on Ayoade by Richard Ayoade


----------



## gdae23

_*On* the Beach _ - Nevil Shute


----------



## Seamonkey

_*The Beach* Street Knitting Society and Yarn Club _ - Gil McNeil


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

On the Street Where You Live -- Mary Higgins Clark


----------



## NogDog

_The Genius of Dogs: How Dogs Are Smarter than *You* Think_ ~ Brian Hare


----------



## Seamonkey

_How *Dogs* Love Us: A Neuroscientist and His Adopted Dog Decode the Canine Brain_ ~ Gregory Berns


----------



## The Hooded Claw

101 Dalmatians, by Dodie Smith


----------



## Tony Richards

_Gorky Park_ by Martin Cruz Smith.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Ayes of Texas, by Daniel da Cruz

A forgotten and wacky, but very fun read. What other book gives you a World War I battleship surfing on a tsunami?


----------



## NogDog

_Thinking, Fast and Slow_ ~ *Daniel* Kahneman

(Okay, so it's still on my TBR list, but it was the only thing I could find that matched a non-article word.  )


----------



## Seamonkey

_The Boys in the Boat: Nine Americans and Their Epic Quest for Gold at the 1936 Berlin Olympics_ ~ *Daniel* James Brown


----------



## gdae23

_The Devil and *Daniel* Webster _- Stephen Vincent Benet


----------



## NogDog

_Sympathy for *the Devil*_ ~ Tim Pratt


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Rolling Stones 50, by Mick Jagger


----------



## NogDog

The Hooded Claw said:


> The Rolling Stones 50, by Mick Jagger


Really, just going to associate on "the"?  (though I get the subject reference)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

NogDog said:


> Really, just going to associate on "the"?  (though I get the subject reference)


No, this was purely on the song. I dondon't know the rules, so I am optimistically assuming that sort of association is okay...


----------



## NogDog

RTFM! 



zoe tate said:


> Post the title of a book and its author, in which one word is repeated from the title/author in the previous post.
> 
> Examples:-
> 
> Death Comes to Pemberley - P.D. James -----> All Creatures Great & Small - James Herriot
> All Creatures Great & Small - James Herriot -----> Great Expectations - Charles Dickens


----------



## NogDog

Anyway...

_*Rolling* Thunder_ ~ Mark Berent


----------



## The Hooded Claw

"Rules? There are rules? Who knew?!"


----------



## Jennifer R P

Roll of Thunder, hear My Cry by Mildred D. Taylor


----------



## Seamonkey

_*Thunder* Dog: The True Story of a Blind Man, His Guide Dog, and the Triumph of Trust at Ground Zero_ ~ Michael Hingson

I did wonder what rules you were following, Claw... perhaps something from Easter Island?


----------



## NogDog

_My Life in *Dog* Years_ ~ Gary Paulsen


----------



## Seamonkey

_Through a Window: My Thirty *Years* with the Chimpanzees of Gombe_ ~ Jane Goodall


----------



## The Hooded Claw

What's New in Windows 8.1, by Brian Underdahl


----------



## gdae23

_Sweet Judy Blue Eyes: My Life *in* Music _ - Judy Collins


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Baby Blue Rip Off, by Max Allan Collins


----------



## NogDog

_The *Blue* Dahlia_ ~ Raymond Chandler


----------



## Seamonkey

_13 Little *Blue* Envelopes_ ~ Maureen Johnson


----------



## archaeoroutes

Ep.#13 - "A Show of Force" by Ryk Brown

(or, if that sounds like cheating even though it is the listed title, how about Thirteen by Tom Hoyle)


----------



## Scout

Angels and Demons - Dan Brown


----------



## NogDog

_Black Sea Affair_ ~ Don *Brown*


----------



## Seamonkey

_Beneath the Surface: Killer Whales, _*Sea* _World and the Truth Beyond Blackfish_ John Hargrove, Howard Chua-Eoan


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Lost at Sea: The Truth Behind Eight of History's Most Mysterious Ship Disasters, by A. A. Hoehling


----------



## Seamonkey

_The Perfect Storm: A True Story of Men Against the _*Sea* Sebastian Junger


----------



## gdae23

_Music from the *True* Vine: Mike Seeger's Life and Musical Journey _ - Bill C. Malone


----------



## NogDog

_Soul *Music*_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## Seamonkey

_Rex: A Mother, her Autistic Child, and the *Music* that Transformed Their Lives_ ~ Cathleen Lewis


----------



## NogDog

_*Mother* Night_ ~ Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Seamonkey

_The Queen *Mother* _ ~ William Shawcross


----------



## A.G. Richards

_Queen of the Damned_ -- Anne Rice.


----------



## NogDog

_The *Damned* Engineers_ ~ Janice Holt Giles


----------



## archaeoroutes

The Martian *Engineer's* Notebook by Eric Nabity


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Leonardo's Notebooks: Writing and Art of the Great Master, by Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## Seamonkey

_Good Prose: The *Art* of Nonfiction_ ~ Tracy Kidder


----------



## NogDog

_*Good* Omens_ ~ Terry Pratchett, Neil Gaiman


----------



## Scout

Good night Moon
by Margaret Wise Brown


----------



## Seamonkey

_The *Good Good* Pig: The Extraordinary Life of Christopher Hogwood_ ~Sy Montgomery


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Cows, Pigs, Wars, and Witches: The Riddles of Culture, by Marvin Harris

A high school social studies  teacher recommended this, but I didn't read it till decades later!


----------



## Seamonkey

_*War* of the Whales: A True Story_ ~Joshua Horowitz


----------



## Scout

The War of Art: Break Through the Blocks and Win Your Inner Creative Battles
by Steven Pressfield


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Art of War, by Sun Tsu


----------



## Seamonkey

_Band of Sisters: American Women at *War* in Iraq_ ~ Kirsten Holmstedt


----------



## NogDog

_Wyrd *Sisters*_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## Seamonkey

_The Barefoot *Sisters* Walking Home (Adventures on the Appalachian Trail_ ~ Lucy Lecher


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Laughs, Luck, and...*Lucy*: How I Came to Create the Most Popular Sitcom of all Time, by Jess Oppenheimer


----------



## Seamonkey

I have read that one, Claw..

_The Good *Luck* of Right Now_ ~ Matthew Quick


----------



## NogDog

_Learn Me *Good*_ ~ John Pearson


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The *Good* Shepard, by C.S. Forester

Seamonkey I read the Lucy bookwhen it first came out, and may have to read it again now that I'm thinking about it! I am a fan of the show


----------



## Seamonkey

_Until I Say *Good*-Bye: A Book About Living_ ~ Susan Spencer-Wendell. Bret Witter


----------



## gdae23

_*Book* Lust: Recommended Reading for Every Mood, Moment, and Reason _ - Nancy Pearl


----------



## Seamonkey

_My *Reading * Life _ - Pat Conroy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Reading the Rabbit: Explorations in Warner Brothers Animation,  by Kevin S. Sandler

I have this in my TBR stack, but haven't read it yet.


----------



## Seamonkey

_The *Reading *Promise: My Father and the Books We Shared _ - Alice Ozma


----------



## archaeoroutes

The Incredible Unlikeliness of Being: Evolution and the Making of Us by *Alice[/] Roberts*


----------



## Seamonkey

_Gumn's Golden Rules: Life's Little Lessons for *Making *it Work _ - Tim Gunn


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Success Secrets From Sherlock Holmes: Life Lessons From the Master Detective, by David Acord


----------



## NogDog

_The Pragmatic Programmer: From Journeyman to *Master*_ ~ Andrew Hunt


----------



## Seamonkey

_Fire Season: Field Notes *from *a Wilderness Lookout_ ~ Wes Weston


----------



## gdae23

_The Beautiful Music All Around Us: *Field* Recordings and the American Experience _ - Stephen Wade


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A Field Guide to the Birds, by Roger Tory Peterson


----------



## Seamonkey

_Complete Without Kids: An Insider's *Guide *to Childfree Living by Choice or by Chance_ ~ Ellen L Walker


----------



## NogDog

_Code *Complete*_ ~ Steve McConnell


----------



## Seamonkey

_The Da Vinci *Code*_ ~ Dan Brown


----------



## NogDog

_A Charlie *Brown* Christmas_ ~ Charles M. Schulz


----------



## Scout

Water from My Heart: A Novel
by Charles Martin


----------



## Seamonkey

_*Heart * of Gold (Blessings)_ ~ Beverly Jenkins

Love this series.. have the latest yet to read.. but have read all others including this one.

Claw, check out Kidnapped by Nuns (see my reading bar).. I think you would love it, at least the travel stories..


----------



## gdae23

_Bury My *Heart* at Wounded Knee: An Indian History of the American West _ - Dee Brown


----------



## NogDog

_*American* on Purpose: The Improbable Adventures of an Unlikely Patriot_ ~ Craig Ferguson

(I don't normally read celebrity memoirs, but I loved this book.)


----------



## Scout

Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
Mark Twain


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Never the Twain, by Kirk Mitchell


----------



## NogDog

_Complexity: A Guided Tour_ ~ Melanie *Mitchell*


----------



## Seamonkey

_Girls Like Us: Carole King, Joni _ *Mitchell*_, Carly Simon--And the Journey of a Generation_ ~ Sheila Weller


----------



## NogDog

_*Journey* to the Center of the Earth_ ~ Jules Verne


----------



## Seamonkey

_Love, Ellen: A Monther/Daughter *Journey*_ ~ Betty DeGeneres


----------



## NogDog

_For Love of *Mother*-Not_ ~ Alan Dean Foster


----------



## Seamonkey

_Traveling with Pomegranates: A *Mother* and Daughter Journey to the Sacred Places of Greece, Turkey, and France_ ~ Sue Monk Kidd


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Captain Kidd and the War Against the Pirates, by Robert Ritchie


----------



## Seamonkey

_The Perfect Storm: A True Story of Men *Against* the Sea_ ~ Sebastian Junger


----------



## NogDog

_*Against* a Dark Background_ ~ Iain M. Banks


----------



## Scout

Keep Me Safe: A Slow Burn Novel (Slow Burn Novels Book 1)
by Maya Banks


----------



## Seamonkey

_Home *Safe*_ ~ Elizabeth Berg


----------



## NogDog

_Sheepfarmer's Daughter_ ~ *Elizabeth* Moon


----------



## Seamonkey

_Amy, My _ *Daughter* ~ Mitch Winehouse


----------



## gdae23

_The Bonesetter's *Daughter* _ - *Amy* Tan


----------



## Seamonkey

_Lucky Child: A _ *Daughter*_ of Cambodia Reunites with the Sister She Left Behind_ ~ Loung Ung


----------



## NogDog

_The *Left* Hand of Darkness_ ~ Ursula K. LeGuin


----------



## Seamonkey

_*Left* Neglected_ ~ Lisa Genova


----------



## NogDog

_Warped Passages: Unraveling the Mysteries of the Universe's Hidden Dimensions_ ~ *Lisa* Randall


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Dark Dimensions, by A. Bertram Chandler.


----------



## Seamonkey

_Finding Me: A Decade of _ *Dark*_ness, a Life Reclaimed: A Memoir of the Cleveland Kidnappings_ ~ Michelle Knight


----------



## A.G. Richards

Heart of *Darkness* -- Joseph Conrad.


----------



## Seamonkey

_*Heart* and Soul_ ~ Maeve Binchy


----------



## gdae23

_*Soul* Mining: A Musical Life_ - Daniel Lanois


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Rubber Soul: A Novel, by Greg Kihn


----------



## NogDog

_The Long Dark Tea-Time of the *Soul*_ ~ Douglas Adams


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

A Time to Kill -- John Grisham


----------



## Seamonkey

_The *Time* of My Life_ ~ Patrick Swayze


----------



## NogDog

_*Life*, the Universe, and Everything_ ~ Douglas Adams


----------



## Seamonkey

_Upstairs at the White House: My *Life* with the First Ladies_ ~ J. B. West


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Build a Better *Life* Stealing Office Supplies, by Scott Adams


----------



## Seamonkey

_Dearie: The Remarkable *Life* of Julia Child _ ~ Bob Spitz


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Authentic *Life* of Billy the Kid, by Pat Garrett


----------



## Seamonkey

_*Life* is Short (No Pun Intended): Love, Laughter, and Learning to Enjoy Every Moment _ ~ Jennifer Arnold, MD, and Bill Klein


----------



## NogDog

_The Elements: A Visual Exploration of *Every* Known Atom in the Universe_ ~ Theodore Gray


----------



## Seamonkey

_*Every* Living Thing_ ~ James Herriot


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Into Africa: The Epic Adventures of Stanley and *Living*stone, by Douglas Martin.


----------



## Scout

Blue Labyrinth
by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Abe *Lincoln*: Public Enemy No. 1, by Brian Anthony and Bill Walker

I actually read this and enjoyed it!


----------



## NogDog

_*Bill*, the Galactic Hero_ ~ Harry Harrison


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Technicolor Time Machine, by Harry Harrison


----------



## NogDog

_The Mightiest *Machine*_ ~ John W. Campbell


----------



## Seamonkey

_Always Looking Up: The *Adventures* of an Incurable Optimist_ ~ Michael J. Fox


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Adventures of Captain Underpants, by Dav Pilkey

(I read it and enjoyed it!)


----------



## Seamonkey

_ *Under *the Dome: A Novel_ ~ Stephen King


----------



## NogDog

_The *King* Beyond the Gate_ ~ David Gemmell


----------



## Seamonkey

_Beneath the Surface: Killer Whales, SeaWorld, and the Truth *Beyond* Blackfish_ ~ John Hargrove and Howard Chua-Eoan


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Blood *Beneath* My Feet: The Journey of a Southern Death Investigator, by Joseph Scott Morgan


----------



## gdae23

_*Southern* Fiddlers and Fiddle Contests _ - Chris Goertzen


----------



## Seamonkey

_*South* of Broad _ ~ Pat Conroy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

*South*ern Belly: A Food Lover's Companion, by John T. Edge


----------



## Scout

Paper Towns by John Green


----------



## NogDog

_In Search of Schrodinger's Cat: Quantum Physics and Reality_ ~ *John* Gribbin


----------



## Seamonkey

_*Cat*fication: Designing a Happy *and* Stylish Home for Your *Cat* (and You!)_ ~ Jackson Galaxy and Kate Benjamin


----------



## The Hooded Claw

*Cat*'s Cradle, by Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Seamonkey

_*Cat* Daddy: What the world's Most Incorrigible *Cat* Taught Me About Life, Love, and Coming Clean_ ~ Jackson Galaxy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dead Leprechauns & Devil *Cat*s: Strange Tales of the White Street Society, by Grady Hendrix


----------



## NogDog

_Isle of the *Dead*_ ~ Roger Zelazny


----------



## Seamonkey

_We Are Their Heaven: Why the *Dead* Never Leave Us_ ~ Allison DuBois


----------



## NogDog

_Manna from *Heaven*_ ~ Roger Zelazny


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in *Heaven*, by Sherman Alexis


----------



## NogDog

Couldn't come up with a good match, so I figured I'd use a fun one:

_*The* Discworld Mapp: Being *the* Onlie True *and* Mostlie Accurate Mappe of *the* Fantastyk *and* Magical Dyscworlde_ ~ Terry Pratchett, Stephen Briggs


----------



## Seamonkey

_Call the Nurse: *True* Stories of a Country Nurse on a Scottish Isle_ ~ Mary J MacLeod


----------



## The Hooded Claw

*True* Grit: A Novel, by Charles Portis


----------



## NogDog

_Harry Truman's Excellent Adventure: The *True* Story of a Great American Road Trip_ ~ Matthew Algeo


----------



## Seamonkey

_Once Upon a Wish: *True* Inspirational Stories of Make-A-Wish Children_ ~ Rachelle Sparks


----------



## Scout

The Longest Ride
Nicholas Sparks


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Longest Day, by Cornelius Ryan


----------



## NogDog

_The *Day* of the Triffids_ ~ John Wyndham


----------



## Seamonkey

_Five *Day*s at Memorial: Life and Death in a Storm-Ravaged Hospital_ ~ Sheri Fink


----------



## The Hooded Claw

*Storm* Over Warlock, by Andre Norton


----------



## NogDog

_Red *Storm* Rising_ ~ Tom Clancy


----------



## gdae23

_The *Clancy* Brothers with *Tom*my Makem & Robbie O'Connell: The Men Behind the Sweaters_ - Conor Murray


----------



## Seamonkey

_*Brother*hood: Dharma, Destiny, and the American Dream_ ~ Deepak Chopra


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Seamonkey said:


> _*Brother*hood: Dharma, Destiny, and the American Dream_ ~ Deepak Chopra


Darkly Dreaming Dexter, by Jay Lindsay


----------



## NogDog

_A Scanner *Darkly*_ ~ Philip K. Dick


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Great Expectations, by Charles Dickens

I realize nobody has ever heard of this one...


----------



## gdae23

_Prince *Charles* and Camilla: A Royal Tale of Love, Lies, Tragedy and Triumph (Royal Couples Book 3) _ - Jessica Jayne

Hopefully, no one has ever heard of this one!


----------



## NogDog

_*Prince* of Chaos_ ~ Roger Zelazny


----------



## Seamonkey

_The *Prince of* Tides_ ~ Pat Conroy


----------



## NogDog

_The *Prince*_ ~ Niccolo Machiavelli

(admittedly, I've only read bits and pieces of it)


----------



## Eli Nixon

_*Prince* Caspian_ - C.S. Lewis


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, by Lewis Carroll


----------



## NogDog

_Surely You're Joking, Mr. Feynman! *Adventures* of a Curious Character_
~ Richard P. Feynman, Ralph Leighton, Edward Hutchings


----------



## gdae23

_Man of Constant Sorrow: My Life and Times _ - Dr. *Ralph* Stanley


----------



## Seamonkey

_*Life* Itself _ ~ Roger Ebert


----------



## NogDog

_Doorways In the Sand_ ~ *Roger* Zelazny


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Crocodile on the Sandbank, by Elizabeth Peters


----------



## Scout

A Banquet of Consequences: A Lynley Novel by Elizabeth George


----------



## NogDog

_Sheepfarmer's Daughter_ ~ *Elizabeth* Moon


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A Fall of Moondust, by Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## Seamonkey

_The Rise and *Fall* of the Third Reich _ ~ William L Shirer

My rule has been it was ON my Fire and I had read it.. which is true of this book though I read it way back in High School in VERY thick paperback form..


----------



## NogDog

_The Trouble with Physics: The *Rise* of String Theory, the *Fall* of a Science and What Comes Next_ ~ Lee Smolin


----------



## Seamonkey

_Pandora's DNA: Tracing the Breast Cancer Genes Through History, *Science*, and One Family Tree_ ~ Lizzie Stark


----------



## gdae23

_The Twenty-*One* Balloons _ - William Pène du Bois


----------



## Seamonkey

_Breakfast at Sally's: *One* Homeless Man's Inspirational Journey_ ~ Richard LeMieux


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Incredible *Journey*, by Sheila Burnford


----------



## NogDog

_*Journey* to the Center of the Earth_ ~ Jules Verne


----------



## Seamonkey

_She's Not Herself: A Psychotherapist's *Journey* Into and Beyond Her Mother's Mental illness_ ~ Linda Appleman Shapiro


----------



## gdae23

_Dices Que Soy *Linda*, Porque Eres Mi Madre: Cómo ayudar a su hija para que aprenda a querer su cuerpo y a si misma / They Say That I'm Pretty Because You're My Mother (Spanish Edition) _

Stephanie Pierson, Phyllis Cohen, Authors.
Sara Stewart Brown, Translator.


----------



## Seamonkey

_I Will Never Forget: A Daughter's Story of Her *Mother*'s Arduous and Humorous Journey through Dementia_ ~ Elaine C. Pereira


----------



## NogDog

_Are You My *Mother*?_ ~ P. D. Eastman


----------



## Scout

Death Comes to Pemberley
by P.D. James


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A Sailor of Austria: In Which, Without Really Intending to, Otto Prohaska Be*comes* Official War Hero No. 27 of the Habsburg Empire, by John Biggins

(it's a real book and I actually own and have read and enjoyed it!)


----------



## gdae23

_The *Sailor* Who Fell from Grace with the Sea_ - Yukio Mishima


----------



## Seamonkey

_I Am Malala: The Girl *Who* Stood Up for Education and Was Shot by the Taliban_ ~ Malala Yousafzai


----------



## NogDog

_*I Am* Legend_ ~ Richard Matheson


----------



## Seamonkey

_*I Am* Nujood, Age 10 and Divorced_ ~ Nujood Ali


----------



## gdae23

_The Bobbsey Twins on Blueberry Island (The Original Bobbsey Twins) (Volume *10*) _ - Laura Lee Hope


----------



## Seamonkey

_Identical Strangers: A Memoir of *Twins* Separated and Reunited_ ~ Elyse Schein


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Mysterious *Stranger*, by Mark Twain


----------



## Seamonkey

_The Kindness of *Strangers*: Penniless Across America_ ~ Mike McIntyre


----------



## The Hooded Claw

My Lead Dog Was A Lesbian: Mushing *Across* Alaska in the Iditarod--the World's Most Grueling Race, by Brian Patrick O'Donoghue


----------



## NogDog

_How to Teach Quantum Physics to Your *Dog*_ ~ Chad Orzel


----------



## The Hooded Claw

*Physics* for *Dogs*: A Crash Course in Catching Cats, Frisbees, and Cars
by John-Andrew Sandbrook


----------



## Seamonkey

_A Big Little Life: A Memoir of a Joyful *Dog*_ ~ Dean Koontz

Highly recommend this book..


----------



## gdae23

_I'm Your Man: The *Life* of Leonard Cohen _ - Sylvie Simmons


----------



## Seamonkey

_Beyond Belief: My Secret *Life* Inside Scientology and My Harrowing Escape_ ~ Jenna Miscavige


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The *Harrowing* (A Ghost Story) by Alexandra Sokoloff


----------



## Seamonkey

_*Ghost *in the Wires: My Adventures as the World's Most Wanted Hacker_ ~ Kevin Mitnick


----------



## NogDog

_The *Ghost* in the Atom: A Discussion of the Mysteries of Quantum Physics_
~ Paul Charles William Davies, Julian R. Brown


----------



## Scout

The Da Vinci Code: A Novel
by Dan Brown


----------



## Seamonkey

_*Brown*ie Points_ ~ Jennifer Coburn


----------



## NogDog

_The *Jennifer* Morgue_ ~ Charles Stross


----------



## gdae23

_*The* Martian Chronicles_ - Ray Bradbury


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Martian, by Andy Weir


----------



## NogDog

_The *Martian* Tales Trilogy_ ~ Edgar Rice Burroughs


----------



## NogDog

(I couldn't resist doing 2 in a row....)

_The Ultimate *Rice* Cooker Cookbook: 250 No-Fail Recipes for Pilafs, Risottos, Polenta, Chilis, Soups, Porridges, Puddings, and More, from Start to Finish in Your *Rice* Cooker_ ~ Beth Hensperger


----------



## gdae23

_*Rice Cooker Recipes* - Asian Cooking - Quick & Easy Stir Fry - Low Sugar - Low Sodium - (BONUS: Trader Joe's Ingredients Asian Style Recipes) _ - Dexter Poin

While you were posting your second book, I was already thinking along the same lines. (Probably influenced by the long-running rice cooker thread on KB.) I especially like the author's name on this one!


----------



## Tony Richards

*Interview With The Vampire* -- Anne Rice.


----------



## NogDog

_*With the* Lightnings_ ~ David Drake


----------



## The Hooded Claw

*Drake*'s Fortune: The Fabulous True Story of the World's Greatest Confidence Artist, by Richard Rayner


----------



## Seamonkey

_Call Me Cockroach: Based on a *True* Story_ ~ Leigh Byrne


----------



## gdae23

_How Music Works_ - David *Byrne*


----------



## NogDog

_Soul *Music*_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## Seamonkey

_Heart and *Soul*_ ~ Maeve Binchy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Bitter Gold *Heart*s, by Glenn Cook


----------



## gdae23

_Days of *Gold*! Songs of the California *Gold* Rush_ - Margaret Batt, Mary A. Benson, Nancie Kester, Karen W. Arlen


----------



## The Hooded Claw

*BATT*LE OF BRITAIN 1917: The First Heavy Bomber Raids on England, by Jonathan Sutherland


----------



## Scout

Wings of Fire Book Five: The Brightest Night
by Tui T. Sutherland


----------



## NogDog

_A *Night* in the Lonesome October_ ~ Roger Zelazny


----------



## Scout

The Hunt for Red October
by Tom Clancy


----------



## Seamonkey

_The *Red* Thread_ ~ Ann Hood


----------



## NogDog

_*Red* Dwarf: Infinity Welcomes Careful Drivers_ ~ Grant Naylor


----------



## gdae23

_Crucible of Command: Ulysses S. *Grant* and Robert E. Lee--The War They Fought, the Peace They Forged 
_ - William C. Davis


----------



## Scout

The Crucible

Arthur Miller


----------



## NogDog

_The Legends of King *Arthur* and His Knights_ ~ James Knowles


----------



## sstroble

Legends of the Fall  by Jim Harrison


----------



## Scout

Things Fall Apart (African Trilogy)
by Chinua Achebe


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Tomorrow the World: In which Cadet Otto Prohaska Carries the Habsburg Empire's Civilizing Mission to the Entirely Unreceptive Peoples of *Africa* and Oceania, by John Biggins


----------



## Seamonkey

_Crossing the heart of *Africa:* An Odyssey of Love and Adventure_ ~ Julian Smith


----------



## NogDog

_In the *Heart* of Darkness_ ~ Eric Flint


----------



## Seamonkey

_*Heart*-Shaped Box_ ~ Joe Hill


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Blue Heaven, by C. J. *Box*


----------



## Seamonkey

_Somewhere in *Heaven: *The Remarkable Love Story of Dana and Christopher Reeve_ ~ Christopher Anderson


----------



## sstroble

Christopher Robin Leads an Expedition by Stephen Krensky and A. A. Milne


----------



## Seamonkey

_A Walk for Sunshine: A 2,160-mile *expedition *for charity on the Appalachian Trail_ ~ Jeff Alt


----------



## gdae23

_Old-Time Fiddle Style Book/CD Set - A Collection of 35 Traditional *Appalachian* Tunes _ - Ken Kolodner


----------



## NogDog

_The First *Book* of Swords_ ~ Fred Saberhagen


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The *First* and the Last, by Adolf Galland


----------



## sstroble

Mein Kampf by Adolf Hitler  (excellent reading because his game plan of telling "the big lie over and over" is currently used to great effectiveness)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The *Mein*ertzhagen Mystery: The Life and Legend of a Colossal Fraud, by Brian Garfield


----------



## gdae23

_The *Legend*s and Myths of Hawaii_ - King David Kalakaua


----------



## sstroble

In Tandem: College Reading and Writing

by Deanne Spears and David Spears


----------



## NogDog

_Infinite Jest_ ~ *David* Foster Wallace


----------



## sstroble

Ben Hur: A Tale of the Christ ---- Lew Wallace


----------



## The Hooded Claw

And Then There Were None, by Agatha *Christ*ie


----------



## gdae23

_As Birds Bring Forth the Sun *and* Other Stories _ - Alistair MacLeod


----------



## NogDog

_The Art of War_ ~ *Sun* Tzu


----------



## sstroble

Reality: The Hope of Glory  --- Art Katz


----------



## Scout

The War of Art by Steven Pressfield


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Holmes on the Range, by *Steven* Hockensmith


----------



## NogDog

_Cowboy Feng's Space Bar and Grille_ ~ *Steven* Brust


----------



## gdae23

_*Cowboy* songs and other frontier ballads (191 
_- John A. Lomax


----------



## Scout

Last One Home: A Novel
by Debbie Macomber


----------



## sstroble

Home's Where the Heart Is by Derek Bell and Donald Walters


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Kicking & Dreaming: A Story of *Heart*, Soul, and Rock and Roll, by Ann & Nancy Wilson


----------



## NogDog

_The Long Dark Tea-Time of the *Soul*_ ~ Douglas Adams


----------



## sstroble

Latent Power of the Soul  by Watchman Nee


----------



## The Hooded Claw

How Parking Enforcement Stole My *Soul*, by Ben Friedrich


----------



## NogDog

_The Evolution Man: Or, *How* I Ate My Father_ ~ Roy Lewis


----------



## sstroble

God, Harlem U.S.A.: The Father Divine Story

by Jill Watts


----------



## gdae23

_Dr. *Watts*' *Divine* and Moral Songs for Children, Improved And Rendered Suitable for Persons of Every Condition, of Both Sexes, and of All Ages (1839) _

Isaac Watts, Author
John Scott, Editor


----------



## sstroble

James I: The Fool as King

by Otto J Scott


----------



## NogDog

_Platoon Leader: A Memoir of Command in Combat_ ~ *James* R. McDonough


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Command Decision, by William Wister Haines


----------



## Scout

As I Lay Dying
by William Faulkner


----------



## sstroble

Taming of the Shrew  by William Shakespeare  (do plays that read like books count in this game?)


----------



## NogDog

_The Dark Side *of the* Sun_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Prisoners of the Sun, by Herge


----------



## gdae23

_Pluto: Sentinel *of the* Outer Solar System_ - Barrie W. Jones


----------



## sstroble

Peter Pan -- JM Barrie


----------



## NogDog

_*Pan*dora's Star_ ~ *Peter* F. Hamilton


----------



## The Hooded Claw

*Pandora's* Planet, by Christopher Anvil


----------



## Scout

Out of the Silent Plant
CS Lewis


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Jeannie Out of the Bottle by Barbara Eden


----------



## sstroble

Out of The Wilderness: A Western Story

by Max Brand


----------



## gdae23

_*Out* of Africa_ - Isak Dinesen


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Into The *Out of *-- Alan Dean Foster


----------



## NogDog

_Plato and a Platypus Walk *into* a Bar: Understanding Philosophy Through Jokes_ ~ Thomas Cathcart


----------



## gdae23

_Kids Play - Play Dough *And* Slime Recipes _ - Brianag Boyd


----------



## sstroble

Narcissus and Goldmund ( also published as Death and the Lover) ----- Hermann Hesse


----------



## Tony Richards

Death in the Afternoon -- Ernest Hemingway.


----------



## NogDog

_Ready Player One_ ~ *Ernest* Cline


----------



## The Hooded Claw

1177 BC: The Year Civilization Collapsed, by Eric H. Cline


----------



## Tony Richards

The Year of Living Dangerously -- Christopher Koch.


----------



## Scout

A Dirty Job
by Christopher Moore


----------



## sstroble

A Tale of Two Cities  by Charles Dickens


----------



## NogDog

_*Cities* in Flight_ ~ James Blish


----------



## gdae23

_Battle Cry of Freedom: The Civil War Era_ - *James* McPherson


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Battle Cry, Leon Uris


----------



## A.G. Richards

Cry, the Beloved Country -- Alan Paton.


----------



## sstroble

The Man without a Country  by Philip Nolan


----------



## NogDog

_Reaper *Man*_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## sstroble

Lon Chaney: The Man Behind the Thousand Faces

by Michael F. Blake


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A*lon*e by Richard E. Byrd


----------



## sstroble

Entirely Up to You, Darling
by Richard Attenborough and Diana Hawkins


----------



## NogDog

_If at Faust *You* Don't Succeed_ ~ Roger Zelazny


----------



## sstroble

At the Water's Edge: A Novel

by Sara Gruen


----------



## gdae23

_Walking Across Egypt_ - Clyde *Edge*rton


----------



## NogDog

_Dead Witch *Walking*_ ~ Kim Harrison


----------



## sstroble

I, Me, Mine

by George Harrison


----------



## NogDog

_Bill, the Galactic Hero_ ~ Harry *Harrison*


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Buffalo Bill's Life Story, by William Cody


----------



## gdae23

_*Bill*y *William*s: My Sweet-Swinging *Life*time with the Cubs _ - *Bill*y *William*s with Fred Mitchell


----------



## Scout

My Little Pony: Meet the Ponies of Ponyville
by Olivia London


----------



## sstroble

White Fang by Jack London


----------



## NogDog

gdae23 said:


> _*Bill*y *William*s: My Sweet-Swinging *Life*time with the Cubs _ - *Bill*y *William*s with Fred Mitchell


One of my favorite playerss when I was a lad! Anyway, back to the game...

_The Weird of the *White* Wolf_ ~ Michael Moorcock


----------



## gdae23

NogDog said:


> One of my favorite playerss when I was a lad! Anyway, back to the game...
> 
> _The Weird of the *White* Wolf_ ~ Michael Moorcock


Nog, I'm glad you liked that choice! (I'm afraid I have to confess that was a somewhat random selection by me, found by searching, and not a book I own.)

I'm cheating a bit here and posting a song title / singer instead of a book / author, but the last name of NogDog's author immediately reminded me of an Irish song I know:

_The Mountain Streams Where the *Moorcock*s Crow_ - 
Paddy Tunney


----------



## The Hooded Claw

gdae23 said:


> I'm cheating a bit here and posting a song title / singer instead of a book / author, but the last name of NogDog's author immediately reminded me of an Irish song I know:
> 
> _The Mountain Streams Where the *Moorcock*s Crow_ -
> Paddy Tunney


I have that in a Celtic Sampler album I own, though my version is by Susan McKeown!

But back to books...

Horn *Crow*n, by Andre Norton



This was free when I got it in 2009, but no more. But it is free to stream in Prime.


----------



## sstroble

On the Path of the Immortals: Exo-Vaticana, Project L. U. C. I. F. E. R. , and the Strategic Locations Where Entities Await the Appointed 

by Thomas Horn and Cris Putnam  (hope it's okay to use word from book title for part of author name?)


----------



## Scout

Return of the Native

by Thomas Hardy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Hardy Boys 01: The Tower Treasure, by Franklin W. Dixon

(No longer in my library, but I read it back in the day)


----------



## gdae23

_Drawing the Line : How Mason and *Dixon* Surveyed the Most Famous Border in America_ - Edwin Danson

THC - Thanks for your comment on the song. I like Susan McKeown's singing a lot. With traditional / folk music there are often many versions of the same song. I even have a few others of this one, although some have different titles, but those don't include the word Moorcocks.



The Hooded Claw said:


> I have that in a Celtic Sampler album I own, though my version is by Susan McKeown!
> 
> 
> 
> This was free when I got it in 2009, but no more. But it is free to stream in Prime.


----------



## sstroble

On the Brink America and the Coming Divine Judgment
by rev Joseph M. Esper


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Divine Intervention, by Robert Sheckley


----------



## sstroble

Texas Cowboy Cooking by Tom Perini and Robert Duvall


----------



## Scout

The Hunt for Red October

by Tom Clancy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The October Country, by Ray Bradbury


----------



## gdae23

_Mother Maybelle's Cookbook: A Kitchen Visit With America's First Family of *Country* Song _
- June Carter Cash


----------



## Scout

Mother, Mother: A Novel
by Koren Zailckas


----------



## Scout

Mother Night: A Novel
by Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Captain Underpants and the Big, Bad Battle of the Bionic Booger Boy: Part 1: The Night of the Nasty Nostril Nuggets, by Dav Pilkey


----------



## NogDog

_The *Night* Land_ ~ William Hope Hodgson


----------



## Scout

The Peripheral
by William Gibson


----------



## Tony Richards

SOLDIER'S PAY -- WILLIAM FAULKNER


----------



## NogDog

_The Ghost in the Atom: A Discussion of the Mysteries of Quantum Physics_
~ Paul Charles *William* Davies and Julian R. Brown


----------



## Scout

Bum Rap 
by Paul Levine


----------



## gdae23

_Ghost Train to the Eastern Star: On the Tracks of the Great Railway Bazaar _ -* Paul *Theroux


----------



## NogDog

_The Discworld Mapp: Being the Onlie True and Mostlie Accurate Mappe *of the* Fantastyk and Magical Dyscworlde_ ~ Terry Pratchett


----------



## writerbee

NogDog said:


> _The Discworld Mapp: Being the Onlie TRUE and Mostlie Accurate Mappe *of the* Fantastyk and Magical Dyscworlde_ ~ Terry Pratchett


TRUE GRIT ~ Charles Portis


----------



## The Hooded Claw

True Detective, by Max Allan Collins


----------



## The Hooded Claw

True Crime, also by Max Allan Collins


----------



## Scout

Crime and Punishment

Fyodor Dostoyevsky


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Amazing Test Match Crime, by Adrian Alington


----------



## Scout

The Martian

Andy Weir


----------



## writerbee

THE MARTIAN Chronicles

by Ray Bradbury


----------



## The Hooded Claw

*Martian* Summer: Robot Arms, Cowboy Spacemen, and My 90 Days with the Phoenix Mars Mission

By Andrew Kessler


----------



## writerbee

The Hooded Claw said:


> *Martian* Summer: Robot Arms, Cowboy Spacemen, and My 90 Days with the Phoenix Mars Mission
> 
> By Andrew Kessler


A Farewell to ARMS
by 
Ernest Hemingway


----------



## The Hooded Claw

writerbee said:


> A Farewell to ARMS
> by
> Ernest Hemingway


First Man: The Life of Neil ARMStrong, by James Hansen


----------



## balaspa

The Man in the High Castle by Philip K. Dick


----------



## writerbee

balaspa said:


> The Man in the High Castle by Philip K. Dick


MAN and Superman 
by
George Bernard Shaw


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Alpha Beta, by John Man


----------



## Scout

Paper Towns

John Green


----------



## Scout

A Time To Kill

John Grisham


----------



## writerbee

The TIME Traveler's Wife
by
Audrey Niffenegger


----------



## Scout

The Time Machine

HG Wells


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Time Enough for Love, by Robert Heinlein


----------



## writerbee

LOVE in the Time of Cholera, 
by Gabriel Garcia Marquez


----------



## Natasha Holme

I Need Your LOVE. Is That True? by Byron Katie


----------



## Natasha Holme

The Major Works, by Lord Byron


----------



## writerbee

LORD of the Rings, 
by 
J.R.R. Tolkein


----------



## Natasha Holme

The Return of the King (The Lord of the Rings, #3) 
by J.R.R. TOLKIEN


----------



## geoffthomas

Batman: The Dark Knight Returns
by Frank Miller


----------



## CaptainD

The Crucible 
by Arthur Miller


----------



## archaeoroutes

Rendezvous with Rama by Arthur C Clarke


----------



## CaptainD

Golden Rendezvous 
by Alistair Maclean


----------



## C. J. Sears

The *Golden* Compass
by Phillip Pullman


----------



## Tony Richards

The Man With the Golden Arm

Nelson Algren


----------



## archaeoroutes

The Man with the Golden Gun by Ian Fleming


----------



## Guest

On Golden Pond - Ernest Thompson


----------



## Wolfman

The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Tony Richards

Empire of the Sun - J.G. Ballard


----------



## Guest

The History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire - Edward Gibbon

(quite a lot of meat in that title!)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Decline and Fall of Practically Everybody, by Will Cuppy


----------



## Guest

How to Talk to Practically Anyone about Practically Anything - by Barbara Walters


----------



## A.G. Richards

A Hazard of Hearts -- Barbara Cartland.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Guns of August, by Barbara W. Tuchman


----------



## kdiem

Those Who Hunt The Night -- Barbara Hambly


----------



## A.G. Richards

Night Shift ... Stephen King.


----------



## gdae23

Medicine River by Thomas King


----------



## A.G. Richards

Across the River and Into the Trees - Ernest Hemingway.


----------



## A.G. Richards

Mystic River ... Dennis Lehane.


----------



## archaeoroutes

The Other Half: Further Letters of Denis Thatcher by Richard Ingrams


----------



## A.G. Richards

The Dark Half -- Stephen King (again, sorry)


----------



## archaeoroutes

Demonology by King James I


----------



## kdiem

Just Say Yes by Rosalind James


----------



## archaeoroutes

To Say Nothing of the Dog by Connie Willis


----------



## passerby

_The Dogs of War_ by Frederick Forsyth


----------



## A.G. Richards

The Plague Dogs -- Richard Adams.


----------



## passerby

_The Plague and the Fire_ by James Leasor


----------



## A.G. Richards

Firestarter -- Stephen King (yet again, aargh!)


----------



## passerby

_All the King's Men_ by Robert Penn Warren


----------



## dgrant

_A Few Good Men_ by Sarah Hoyt


----------



## passerby

_Men Against the Sea_ by Charles Nordhoff and James Norman Hall


----------



## KiraCarter

_Salt to the Sea_ by Ruta Sepetys


----------



## passerby

_The Sea Wolf_ by Jack London


----------



## kdiem

The Sailor Who Fell From Grace With The Sea by Yukio Mishima.


----------



## writerbee

20,000 Leagues Under the Sea by Jules Verne


----------



## passerby

_And the Sea Will Tell_ by Vincent Bugliosi and Bruce Henderson


----------



## KiraCarter

_Go Tell It on the Mountain_ by James Baldwin


----------



## A.G. Richards

The Magic Mountain ... Thomas Mann.


----------



## passerby

_This Rough Magic_ by Mary Stewart


----------



## A.G. Richards

Magic -- William Goldman.


----------



## KiraCarter

_The Rules of Magic_ by Alice Hoffman


----------



## A.G. Richards

The Rules of Engagement -- Anita Brookner.


----------

